# Bí ẩn việc ăn trộm xác chết bị sét đánh



## Giới tính (11 Tháng bảy 2012)

Từ xưa đến nay, những người già trong gia đình không  may có người thân bị sét đánh chết thường dặn con cháu phải chôn cất cẩn  thận, tốt nhất là chôn trong vườn. Phải cắt cử người trông coi cả ngày  đêm, qua 100 ngày mới yên tâm. Nếu không trông coi cẩn thận sẽ bị kẻ xấu  đào lấy trộm tử thi.

*Chôn, đổ bê tông trong vườn*
  Ông  Nguyễn Văn Sơn 60 tuổi (Thuần Lộc, Hậu Lộc, Thanh Hóa kể): "Tôi từng có  người thân bị mất trong một trận mưa bão lớn. Đợt đó cháu tôi đang đi  làm đồng về thì gặp mưa lớn, dông gió sấm chớp giật ầm ầm. Cháu tôi đang  chạy vào bụi cây để trú thì bất ngờ bị tia sét đánh trúng người. Dù  được người thân đưa đi cấp cứu ở bệnh viện tỉnh, nhưng do nguồn điện sét  đánh quá mạnh, cháu đã  bị tử vong sau đó".


​ _Một nạn nhân bị sét đánh chết _​  "Theo  tục lệ ở chúng tôi từ hàng trăm năm nay, các cụ đã dặn rằng những người  bị sét đánh chết không nên chôn cất ở nghĩa trang, phải chôn cất ở  trong vườn nhà mình. Vì đã có trường hợp bị kẻ xấu đào mộ, lấy một số bộ  phận của cơ thể. Người quê chúng tôi kiêng kỵ nhất là nhất người thân  chết không được toàn thây", ông Sơn cho hay.    
Không phải chỉ là  đồn đại của mọi người nữa. Ông Sơn đã từng nghe kể về gia đình xã bên,  có người bị chết do sét đánh, nhưng do gia đình chủ quan canh giữ mộ  không cẩn thận mà người mất không được yên. Gia đình mới làm 3 ngày cho  người xấu số, đến sáng hôm sau lên thăm mộ đã bị đào bới tung tóe. Kẻ  xấu vào khu nghĩa trang đào xác lên và lấy một số bộ phận như xương bã  chè, cánh tay, ức...     
Chính vì thế, khi người thân của mình bị  mất, ông Sơn cùng gia đình đã bàn tính kỹ càng việc chôn cất. "Gia đình  đã phải nhờ người đào huyệt sâu hơn 2m, xây bê tông kiên cố trong vườn.  Mặc dù vậy ít ngày sau vẫn thấy có những kẻ lạ mặt đi lởn vởn quanh nhà,  cứ để ý đến ngôi mộ. Gia đình chúng tôi phải cắt cử người thân túc trực  bên mộ suốt ngày đêm, qua 100 ngày mới cảm thấy yên tâm", ông Sơn cho  biết.     
Chúng tôi thắc mắc, tại sao người bị sét đánh chôn cất qua  100 ngày sẽ không sợ kẻ xấu săm soi, ông Sơn giải thích: "Từ xưa ông bà  chúng tôi nói rằng, người nào bị sét đánh không phải là người bình  thường. Người đó có thể bị ma nhập, khi gặp sấm sét đã bị đánh. Khi chết  đi luồng điện đó vẫn còn trong người, họ có điều gì đó rất linh thiêng.  Đó là điều bọn trộm muốn lấy. Nhưng khi qua 100 ngày, nguồn điện năng  do sét đánh đó đã bị trung hòa dưới lòng đất. Vì thế, chỉ cần qua thời  gian này, gia đình có thể yên tâm, không bị bất cứ kẻ xấu nào đến quấy  phá mồ mả nữa".



 _Vào mùa mưa bão, người và vật nuôi là đối tượng dễ bị sét đánh._​ *"Bùa hộ mệnh" cho kẻ xấu?*
  Ông  Sơn bức xúc bảo: "Đúng là bọn bất nhân, người ta đã gặp nạn chết chôn  xuống đất rồi mà còn hành hạ, không cho họ nằm yên ổn. Chúng tôi cũng  không biết là bọn trộm cắp lấy xương đầu gối, bàn tay của người bị sét  đánh để làm gì. Mà chỉ nghe đồn rằng xương ở các bộ phận ấy, có một sức  mạnh, quyền uy. Bọn trộm cắp mà đào được không khác gì bắt được vàng.  Khi đi trộm cắp, chơi cờ bạc sẽ gặp được nhiều may mắn".
  Chính  vì thế, từ xa xưa hễ ai trong làng đi làm đồng không may bị sét đánh  chết, đều được chôn cất cẩn thận trong vườn nhà, vừa thuận lợi cho việc  chăm sóc thờ cúng cho người chết. Vừa bảo vệ cho ngôi mộ khỏi sự dòm ngó  của kẻ xấu.
  Theo những lời đồn đại thì những kẻ  chuyên đi ăn trộm có được những bộ phận đó sẽ đi xuyên được qua bóng  tối mà không cần rọi đèn pin, mang theo bàn tay của người bị sét đánh đi  ăn trộm chủ nhà sẽ không phát hiện được. Xương ức của người bị sét đánh  có thể là bùa hộ mệnh cho những kẻ trộm cắp, khi đeo vào cổ có thể  tránh tà mà, đi đêm khuya sẽ tránh được gió độc.
  Ông  Sơn được nghe kể rằng có tên trộm, nhờ ăn cắp được bàn tay của người bị  sét đánh đã mang về bỏ vào chiếc đĩa, khi xoay bàn tay đó quay về hướng  nào thì hắn sẽ đi về hướng đó ăn trộm. Nhờ thế mà hắn đã nhiều lần thực  hiện trót lọt các phi vụ trộm cướp. Tuy vậy, không lâu sau hắn cũng đã  bị sa lưới pháp luật. Không biết thực hư câu chuyện này thế nào, nhưng  đây cũng là câu chuyện mà người dân nơi đây thường bàn tán xôn xao.
*Xương đầu gối làm thuốc chữa bệnh?*
  Ông  Cẩm Bá Tuấn 55 tuổi (Xuân Lẹ, Thường Xuân, Thanh Hóa) cho biết: Vùng  núi chúng tôi có thời được mệnh danh là vùng "trời đánh". Hầu như đợt  mưa bão nào cũng có thiệt hại về người và của. Trâu bò nhà cửa bị tàn  phá. Vì thế, cứ mưa dông dù đang làm gì cũng phải nhanh tay thu dọn đồ  đạc để vào nơi trú ẩn an toàn".


 _Ông Cầm Bá Tuấn: Xương đầu gối được đồn chữa được bệnh._​  Khi  có người bị sét đánh, người ta cho rằng người đó bị ma ám, bị trời chu  đất diệt vì có sự huyền bí linh thiêng trong người. Tôi từng nghe đồn về  việc bọn chúng lấy xương đầu gối của người bị sét đánh về để xát vào  vết thương. Những kẻ xấu tin rằng chỉ cần đặt xương đầu gối của người bị  sét đánh chết vào người bệnh thì mọi bệnh tật sẽ khỏi".

  Ông  Nguyễn Văn Nhâm (57 tuổi ở Cẩm Tú, Cẩm Thủy, Thanh Hóa) bảo: "Trước đây  tôi cũng đã từng nghe những chuyện về trộm cắp tử thi của người bị sét  đánh. Vì thế, gia đình nào quê tôi có người bị sét đánh chết cũng phải  chôn cất ở vườn hoặc đổ bê tông một cách chắc chắn. Có người còn cho  rằng xương đầu gối còn chữa được cả bệnh nan y như HIV, ung thư. Thực tế  thì chúng tôi chỉ biết rằng có việc bọn trộm cắp rình mò người bị sét  đánh để lấy một phần cơ thể. Nhưng việc lấy những bộ phận nào, để làm gì  thì chúng tôi cũng chưa được biết. Vì những kẻ trộm cắp này chưa thực  hiện được ý đồ xấu xa thì đã bị bắt".
Hiện  tượng sét đánh giống như khi chúng ta bị điện giật, xương và các bộ  phận trong cơ thể sẽ bị rút khô, thậm chí cháy thành than. Tử thi người  bị sét đánh chết có thể chữa được bệnh chỉ là lời đồn thổi. Chưa có bất  cứ bằng chứng khoa học nào về việc này. Người ta mê tín và tin vào cái  đó nên biết là bất nhân mà vẫn đào cả mồ mả người chết. Giống như người  ta bảo uống nước thánh chữa khỏi bệnh, làm gì có bằng chứng khoa học.  Chúng ta không nên tin vào những điều đó.
    TS.BS Trần Tuấn (Giám đốc Trung tâm Nghiên cứu và Đào tạo Phát triển Cộng đồng)​ _Theo Kiến thức_​


----------

